# Range Finder



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am looking for a Range finder for bow hunting only I don't care if it maxes out at 100 yds. As long as it has angle compensation I am good.

Any suggestions?


----------



## artrios (May 10, 2011)

Andy there are quite a few out there Bushnell Arc 1000 and others. But if your in the neighborhood of 20' up and shots not being more than 30yd. distances your probably gonna be spending money unnessarily. A regular range finder will do the job just fine if your aim is for the exit hole when shooting. This puts your shot a little high which is what is required.


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for the advice buddy! I never used one until I went Elk hunting and borrowed a friends. Before that time all I shot was about 30 yards. Now that I am practicing I am efficient out to 50 yards as long as I know how far the shot is..


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Big diff in a Elk @50 and a deer, personally I wouldn't shoot a whitetail past 30, one of the 3 deer I've lost in 33yrs now was eating at 35 and took 1/2 step after I released....WW


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

wet dreams said:


> Big diff in a Elk @50 and a deer, personally I wouldn't shoot a whitetail past 30, one of the 3 deer I've lost in 33yrs now was eating at 35 and took 1/2 step after I released....WW


Good for you wet dreams. Too bad more people don't practice that. Watched Waddell take a 70 yard shot on an elk the other day. Regardless of how good a shot you are, or how fast your bow shoots, the speed of sound is still 1170 fps.

Some applies to head and neck shots, but I don't want to get that going again.


----------

